# Best thing for getting dried mud off a horse?



## kerilli (15 January 2008)

i still use Cactus Cloth mitts, but am wondering whether i'm stuck in the dark ages and there's actually a much better way of doing it now? i prefer cactus cloth to dandy brush, think it's a lot kinder and a bit softer! thanks.
btw, i'm sitting here avoiding going out in the horrible wind and rain, feel free to give me a kick up the a***, someone!


----------



## Law (15 January 2008)

On a thick coated, native I use a rubber curry on most of it.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Is that terrible? On the bits that are clipped I use a firm dandy brush.


----------



## miller (15 January 2008)

One of those rubber mitts with the pimples on - Hugo loves it too which is a bonus - breaks it all up then flicks off with a body brush.

Works really well over joints as it conforms to your hand shape and is nice and flexible.


----------



## kerilli (15 January 2008)

tried that, prefer the cactus cloth. no new wonder product out there then? oh well.
lucky you Miller, not having to do horses in the daytime today!


----------



## fairhill (15 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
On a thick coated, native I use a rubber curry on most of it.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Is that terrible? On the bits that are clipped I use a firm dandy brush. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not as terrible as me - I use a plastic curry comb on my girlies thick coats, and on the clipped bits as well, to get rid of mud  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 They appreciate the scratch


----------



## ISHmad (15 January 2008)

Oh gould, I'm feeling really horrible now.  We lightly use a shedding blade or one of the Oster curry combs...  

Am I the only person who looks like they are in camouflage when I have finished grooming my mud monsters?  Horses end up gleaming and I look like an Army recruit!


----------



## kerilli (15 January 2008)

crikey... i think the ticklish and rather princess-like mares i've had in the past have trained me too well, i wouldn't DARE try a plastic curry comb. my old mare would have shown me the door pronto, as it were!


----------



## Jo C (15 January 2008)

I use the plastic pan scourers you can buy in the supermarkets. They work brilliantly!


----------



## Rainbowrider (15 January 2008)

I use the plastic oven cleaners from Tesco.  They are a kind of puff of scratchy plastic, like a brillo pad, but softer.  Work really well, and the horses seem to like them on their face and ears etc.


----------



## kerilli (15 January 2008)

oh, nice ideas. will try those, thanks.


----------



## ihatework (15 January 2008)

Is it wrong to say that I use a liberal application of nettex 7 day no mud spray?! Essentially show sheen, mud then brushes off very easily!


----------



## kerilli (15 January 2008)

ooh, hadn't thought of that. have some showsheen knocking about... ta!


----------



## fairhill (15 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
crikey... i think the ticklish and rather princess-like mares i've had in the past have trained me too well, i wouldn't DARE try a plastic curry comb. my old mare would have shown me the door pronto, as it were! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I couldn't use a dandy brush on my TB either, he used to flinch as soon as he saw it  
	
	
		
		
	


	




I just can't get through their coats with a dandy brush, it flicks over the surface and leaves the grease and mud behind.
Chloe also appreciates a scratching session on her body and neck with the hoof pick


----------



## kick_On (15 January 2008)

i also find if clipped a small amont of baby oil over exposed bits help mud not stick so greatly!


----------



## meandmyself (15 January 2008)

I used to use a rubber curry too.


----------



## Gorgeous George (15 January 2008)

George must be as tough as old boots, I used a shedding blade, followed with a plastic curry and then dandy brush to finish off!! (not on his face mind you)


----------



## miller (15 January 2008)

Kerilli - it was raining harder are 5:45 this morning - we got soaked through


----------



## Cop-Pop (15 January 2008)

Ditto the plastic scourer thingys - they are ace!!


----------



## flyingfeet (15 January 2008)

I use a shedding blade or a old blunt metal curry comb. 

It pulls the mud off with minimum fuss, I think its nicer for them than hacking away with a plastic curry comb (plus you then get mud dust all over your hands!)


----------



## Cahill (15 January 2008)

shedding blade.also i keep a spray bottle of baby oil mixed with water for legs,elbows etc.



(scrapes mud off horse and applies it to self)


----------



## SpruceRI (16 January 2008)

American curry comb, one of those round 3 tiered metal ones - used gently on fleshy parts, not so good for boney bits.


----------



## Enfys (17 January 2008)

Decent straw bed overnight. 
Rubber curry.


----------



## Santa_Claus (17 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
American curry comb, one of those round 3 tiered metal ones - used gently on fleshy parts, not so good for boney bits. 

[/ QUOTE ]

If those are the backless ones (therefore more flexible and can be used either side) then totally agree. People think cruel but all the horses love it, including delicate fleur. You can completly de mud a very very muddy (as long as dry) horse in no time at all as goes straight though it. Used gently on newly clipped areas it is fine still (horse quickly tells you) and cuts through far quicker than anything else.

Seriously they are the best things ever and the fact Fleur even lets me do her face with it but won't let me use a gentle dandy brush on her face I think tells you something.


----------

